# منتديات المتداول العربي الاستراحة والمنتديات العامة استراحة اعضاء المتداول العربي  هل سبق وان رأيت (ارم ذات العماد)  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## ابو منيف

كلنايعرف قوم عاد ونبيهم هود عليه السلام ومدينتهم إرم التي وصفها الله  
سبحانه و تعالى في كتابه   
' ارم ذات العماد التي لم يخلق مثلها في البلاد '   
هل رآها منكم احد ؟ .. إن لم تروها هلموا شاهدوها
هذه صور لأرم المكتشفة تحت كثبان الأحقاف في 
منطقة ظفار في عمان   
كنت أتساءل
قبل أن أرى الصور كيف كانت بيوتهم حين أقرأ قول الله تعالى  
وينحتون من الجبال بيوتاً فـارهـين!!!!     
أرق القلوب قلب يخشى الله 
أعذب الكلام ذكرالله 
أطهر حب الحب فى الله

----------


## حلم السنين

اعتقد يا اخي انها ليست بيوتهم ولا تمت لهم بصلة ...
لأن الله سبحانه وتعالى قد وصفهم بالقران الكريم بأنهم في طول النخل 
ومداخل البيت الواحد من الموجود بالصور هذه لا يتجاوز طول الشخص مننا ببعض السنتيمترات
فكيف اذا هي بيوتهم وهي اصغر منهم كثيرا
ارجوا ان تتطلع على هذا البحث ولكن بعقل الباحث عن الحقيقة وستجد ان الباحث معه كل الحق فيما قال ...  http://www.msatta.com/Aad.html 
ولقد قام الاستاذ: سيد جمعة(رئيس مجلس الإدارة والمدير العام لــ موسوعة الباحث العلمى  (الهيئة العلمية لموسوعة الإعجاز العلمى الرقمى الإلهى))
بــ  الرد والآجابة على رسالة البحث العلمى للباحث العلمى الآستاذ / محمد سمير عطا 
في هذا الموقع الخاص بالموسوعة وقام الباحث سمير بالرد عليه في نفس الموقع ورد جميع ردوده حول البحث ومازال الوضع جاريا ان قوم عاد هم بناة الاهرام حتى الان 
ادخل هنا لتقرأ رد الاستاذ سيد جمعة ورد الاستاذ محمد سمير عطا عليه  http://aleijazat7.yoo7.com/montada-f86/topic-t2713.htm
ولكن ارجوا اولا ان تكون منصفا وتقرأ البحث الاصلي بعين العقل ثم اقرأ رد الاستاذ سيد جمعة عليه ثم اقرأ رد السيد محمد سمير كاتب البحث نفسه

----------


## حلم السنين



----------


## ابويزيد

سبحان الله عزة قدرته

----------


## ابو منيف

الاخ حلم السنين تم الاطلاع على ما ارسلت
ربما كلامك صحيح والله اعلى واعلم
جزيت خيراً ياغالي 0000

----------


## ابو منيف

> سبحان الله عزة قدرته

 جزاك الله خير يابو يزيد 00000 :Asvc:

----------


## تختخ

هما منين فى الهند ومنين فى مصر؟
كل واحد قاعد يفتى ويقول الحضارة الفرعونية اللى بناها مش المصريين واللى بناها حد تانى
موضوع بقى ملل وسخيف

----------


## علي حسن

فقط للمعلوات النبي هود عليه السلام هو أبو العرب العاربة. فمنه تنزل قحطان القديمة كلها.

----------


## حلم السنين

> هما منين فى الهند ومنين فى مصر؟
> كل واحد قاعد يفتى ويقول الحضارة الفرعونية اللى بناها مش المصريين واللى بناها حد تانى
> موضوع بقى ملل وسخيف

 ومين قال انهم مش مصريين ؟؟؟؟
اتعلم تقرأ الاول الكلام كله قبل ما تتسرع في الحكم على الاشياء
...
انا بقول انهم مصريين 100 % 
وكاتب البحث بيقول انهم مصريين برضوا 
ولكنهم مش الفراعنة وانما قوم عاد ....
ايه اللي مضايق حضرتك في الكلام ده ؟؟؟؟
هو انت مصري اصلا ؟؟

----------


## ابو منيف

> ومين قال انهم مش مصريين ؟؟؟؟
> اتعلم تقرأ الاول الكلام كله قبل ما تتسرع في الحكم على الاشياء
> ...
> انا بقول انهم مصريين 100 % 
> وكاتب البحث بيقول انهم مصريين برضوا 
> ولكنهم مش الفراعنة وانما قوم عاد ....
> ايه اللي مضايق حضرتك في الكلام ده ؟؟؟؟
> هو انت مصري اصلا ؟؟

 عفوا اخوي حلم السنين
ترى انت فاهم غلط
الاخ تختخ كان بيتكلم يقول مين اللي يقول ان الحضارة الفرعونيه مش المصريين اللي بنوها 
وغير كذا هو يقول سخيف وملل لكل شخص يحاول او يشكك في حضارة عريقه  او يفتي بشي معروف ومشهود منذ قديم الازل للعالم اجمع
عد واقرا مشاركته بتريث وستفهم قصده
شكراً لك 0000 :Eh S(7):

----------


## حلم السنين

> عفوا اخوي حلم السنين
> ترى انت فاهم غلط
> الاخ تختخ كان بيتكلم يقول مين اللي يقول ان الحضارة الفرعونيه مش المصريين اللي بنوها 
> وغير كذا هو يقول سخيف وملل لكل شخص يحاول او يشكك في حضارة عريقه او يفتي بشي معروف ومشهود منذ قديم الازل للعالم اجمع
> عد واقرا مشاركته بتريث وستفهم قصده
> شكراً لك 0000

 هههههه
يا اخي ابو منيف بارك الله فيك 
انت جيت تكحلها عميتها ههههههههه
الراجل بيقول   

> موضوع بقى ملل وسخيف

 وانا عارف انه مش قصده عليا ولكن هو قصده على الموضوع نفسه 
وانا مش زعلان من دي خالص ولا زعلان منه 
ولكن كلامه الاول كله واضح ومقصود به المشاركة الخاصة بي 
وخليك معايا وانت تتأكد ....
....  

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تختخ   _هما منين فى الهند ومنين فى مصر؟_ _في صورة من الصور اللي انا حاطتها بتتلكم عن هيكل عظمي لواحد ضخم موجودة في الهند https://forum.arabictrader.com/t91347.html#post1586130_ _وهو بيسأل منين في الهند ومنين في مصر ( فهمت ؟؟؟)_ _كل واحد قاعد يفتى ويقول الحضارة الفرعونية اللى بناها مش المصريين واللى بناها حد تانى_ _وهني بيقول كل واحد قاعد يفتي ....( وعندنا في مصر الكلمة دي لها معنى معروف وهي ان الشخص المقصود بالافتاء قاعد بيتفزلك وعامل نفسه بيفهم ولكنه لا يفقه شبئ وبيتكلم عن جهل ( وغيره )_ _ومحدش اتكلم اصلا عن موضوع الحضارة المصرية غيري يا ابو منيف_  _موضوع بقى ملل وسخيف_ _وكأنه خلاص بيتلكم عن المتدخل ( المفتي بدون علم ) اللى هو انا طبعا_

 الصورة اللي كنت حاطتها في المشاركات الاولى   
فهمت اني مش ظالمه ...
وكمان انا يا اخي مردتش عليه زي ما قال ....
وانما طلبت منه يقرأ الكلام كله الاول قبل ما يحكم ويتسرع في الحكم
واديك شايف ان انا والبحث اللي جايبة بتاع الدكتور قلنا ان بناة الاهرامات مصرين وان الحضارة المصرية 70 الف سنة ومش 7 الاف سنة بس   
ايه الغلط اللي مضايقه هنا ؟؟؟
وايه اللي يخليه يتهمنا بالملل والسخافة ؟؟؟ 
اللهم أرنا الحق حقا وارزقنا اتباعه
وأرنا الباطل باطلا وارزقنا اجتنابه

----------


## ابو منيف

حلم السنين
جزاك الله خير ياغالي 00000

----------


## تختخ

> ومين قال انهم مش مصريين ؟؟؟؟
> اتعلم تقرأ الاول الكلام كله قبل ما تتسرع في الحكم على الاشياء
> ...
> انا بقول انهم مصريين 100 % 
> وكاتب البحث بيقول انهم مصريين برضوا 
> ولكنهم مش الفراعنة وانما قوم عاد ....
> ايه اللي مضايق حضرتك في الكلام ده ؟؟؟؟
> هو انت مصري اصلا ؟؟

 اولا مش انت المقصود انى اغلط فيك
انا قصدى ان الموضوع ده كتر اوى اوى اوى 
وكل واحد بيفتى فيه بجد ومش فاهم حاجة ولا عارف حاجة ويقعد يقول قوم عاد مصريين ويستدل بالقران على شىء لا يستطيع اثباته 
الموضوع بتاع حضرتك ده انا قريت زيه مليون مرة لنفس الباحث ونفس الكلام وتاويل للايات القران محاولا اثبات وجهة نظره 
المصريين عملوا افاعيل اكتر من اللى هو قالها بكتير لكننا نتكلم على شخص لا يعى حضارة بلده لا تاريخا القديم ولا الحديث
يعنى لو عرف قناة السويس اتبت ازاى وازاى كان المصريين بيغطسوا عشان يحفروا باديهم فى منطقة البحيرات عشان القناة مكنش قال الكلام ده
الباحث مستغرب ان المصريين يقدروا يعملوا حاجة زى دى بدماغهم مش بعقلهم
مش عارف ازاى والمفروض انه دارس يعنى للاثار ميعرفش ان المصريين هم اول من وضعوا المنهج العلمى فى البحث والتفكير الذى قامت عليه نهضة اوربا سابقين فلاسفة اوربا وعلمائها باكثر من 4000 عام  
هتقولى طيب عملوا الاثار دى ازاى ؟
هقولك على حاجة تحدى انا طولى 178 سم ووزنى 70 كيلو ساضع تمثال وزنه 7 طن على عمق 10 متر تحت سطح الارض ردك ايه ؟

----------


## حلم السنين

> اولا مش انت المقصود انى اغلط فيك
> انا قصدى ان الموضوع ده كتر اوى اوى اوى 
> وكل واحد بيفتى فيه بجد ومش فاهم حاجة ولا عارف حاجة ويقعد يقول قوم عاد مصريين ويستدل بالقران على شىء لا يستطيع اثباته 
> الموضوع بتاع حضرتك ده انا قريت زيه مليون مرة لنفس الباحث ونفس الكلام وتاويل للايات القران محاولا اثبات وجهة نظره 
> المصريين عملوا افاعيل اكتر من اللى هو قالها بكتير لكننا نتكلم على شخص لا يعى حضارة بلده لا تاريخا القديم ولا الحديث
> يعنى لو عرف قناة السويس اتبت ازاى وازاى كان المصريين بيغطسوا عشان يحفروا باديهم فى منطقة البحيرات عشان القناة مكنش قال الكلام ده
> الباحث مستغرب ان المصريين يقدروا يعملوا حاجة زى دى بدماغهم مش بعقلهم
> مش عارف ازاى والمفروض انه دارس يعنى للاثار ميعرفش ان المصريين هم اول من وضعوا المنهج العلمى فى البحث والتفكير الذى قامت عليه نهضة اوربا سابقين فلاسفة اوربا وعلمائها باكثر من 4000 عام  
> هتقولى طيب عملوا الاثار دى ازاى ؟
> هقولك على حاجة تحدى انا طولى 178 سم ووزنى 70 كيلو ساضع تمثال وزنه 7 طن على عمق 10 متر تحت سطح الارض ردك ايه ؟

 ادخل هنا لتقرأ رد الاستاذ سيد جمعة (رئيس مجلس الإدارة والمدير العام لــ موسوعة الباحث العلمى  (الهيئة العلمية لموسوعة الإعجاز العلمى الرقمى الإلهى))
 و رد الاستاذ محمد سمير عطا عليه  http://aleijazat7.yoo7.com/montada-f86/topic-t2713.htm
ولكن ارجوا اولا ان تكون منصفا وتقرأ البحث الاصلي بعين العقل وتأكد انه يثبت ان ان البناة مصريين وهو بهذا يريد مصلحة للبلد وليس ضدها اخي الكريم

----------


## تختخ

> ادخل هنا لتقرأ رد الاستاذ سيد جمعة (رئيس مجلس الإدارة والمدير العام لــ موسوعة الباحث العلمى  (الهيئة العلمية لموسوعة الإعجاز العلمى الرقمى الإلهى))
>  و رد الاستاذ محمد سمير عطا عليه  http://aleijazat7.yoo7.com/montada-f86/topic-t2713.htm
> ولكن ارجوا اولا ان تكون منصفا وتقرأ البحث الاصلي بعين العقل وتأكد انه يثبت ان ان البناة مصريين وهو بهذا يريد مصلحة للبلد وليس ضدها اخي الكريم

 اهم نقطتين يترد عليهم
ان ازاى الفراعنة يبنوا المبانى دى وهما ضعاف البنيه وانا قلتلك وبقولك تانى انا مستعد انزلك تمثال وزنه 8 طن على عمق 10 امتار قلت ايه؟
النقطة التانية اخفاء القصور وخلافه عشان نثبت ان الفراعنة هم بناة الاهرام 
والنقطة دى مستحيلة الحدوث
اولا للان الللى بينقب اساسا من ايام محمد على الى الان هما الاجانب ودم طرف محايد
الحاجة التانية المقابر اللى بتفتح بنلاقى فيها جثث محنطة وطبعا معروف علم التحنيط عامل ازاى 
والجثث دى لناس فى احجامنا

----------


## adam222

الصورة الأصل تمثل هيكل صنف منقرض من الحيوانات شبيه بالفيل يشبه الماموث ويدعى ماستودون Mastodon، الذي إنقرض منذ 11 ألف سنة مضت ويعود بداية وجوده إلى 33.9 مليون سنة مضت، كان قد عثر على بقاياه العظمية في هايد بارك في ولاية نيويورك الأمريكية عام 2000 ، واعترف الشخص الذي صنع الصورة المزيفة بوضع هيكل عظمي بشري مكان بقايا الماستودون بأسلوب المعالجة الرقمية على الحاسب. كانت الصورة قد إنتشرت في الإنترنت وصدقها بعض الناس وفسرها البعض من العرب على أنها بقايا عمالقة قوم عاد وبأن هناك مؤامرة تحاك في الخفاء من قبل البعثات الأثرية على حجب أية أدلة ذكرها القرآن الكريم.

----------


## ابو منيف

> الصورة الأصل تمثل هيكل صنف منقرض من الحيوانات شبيه بالفيل يشبه الماموث ويدعى ماستودون Mastodon، الذي إنقرض منذ 11 ألف سنة مضت ويعود بداية وجوده إلى 33.9 مليون سنة مضت، كان قد عثر على بقاياه العظمية في هايد بارك في ولاية نيويورك الأمريكية عام 2000 ، واعترف الشخص الذي صنع الصورة المزيفة بوضع هيكل عظمي بشري مكان بقايا الماستودون بأسلوب المعالجة الرقمية على الحاسب. كانت الصورة قد إنتشرت في الإنترنت وصدقها بعض الناس وفسرها البعض من العرب على أنها بقايا عمالقة قوم عاد وبأن هناك مؤامرة تحاك في الخفاء من قبل البعثات الأثرية على حجب أية أدلة ذكرها القرآن الكريم.

 تماماً قد رأيت الخبر الحقيقي حيال الصورة المزعومه  :Good: 
شكراً لك 0000

----------


## حلم السنين

للأسف اخ تختخ  انت لم تفكر ان تقرأ البحث ولا رد الدكتور سيد جمعة رئيس الهيئة العلمية لموسوعة الإعجاز العلمى الرقمى الإلهى  اقرأهم اولا : ثم قم بالرد على الاثنين ولا ترد علي انا ...  اما بخصوص الحيوانات المنقرضة وهذه القصص الخيالية التي لا يصدقها عاقل  او اي مدعي للعلم

----------


## تختخ

> للأسف اخ تختخ  انت لم تفكر ان تقرأ البحث ولا رد الدكتور سيد جمعة رئيس الهيئة العلمية لموسوعة الإعجاز العلمى الرقمى الإلهى  اقرأهم اولا : ثم قم بالرد على الاثنين ولا ترد علي انا ...  اما بخصوص الحيوانات المنقرضة وهذه القصص الخيالية التي لا يصدقها عاقل  او اي مدعي للعلم

 قريته ياباشا من فترة طويلة 
وللاسف انا مش فاضى انى اقرا الكتاب بالتفصيل تانى للانى مشغول 
لكن اهم نقطة عاوزك تتاكد منها واستطيع ان اثبتهالك ان الحضارة المصرية لم تبنى بالجسد بل بالعقل وانه لايلزم ان تكون قويا لكى تبنى مبانى شاهقة والدكتور سيد قال النقطة دى لكن فى شكل اخر عندما رد عليه بضخامة مبانى الحضارات القديمة
والنقطة دى انا قلتهالك فوق انى اقدر انزل واخليك تعملها برضك تمثال وزنه 8 طن فى عمق 10 متر تحت الارض باداة بسيطة 
وان الاثار عمرها 70الف سنة هذا غير حقيقى على الاطلاق وده ثابت من القياسات العلمية التى اجريت على الاهرامات اضخم واعظم بناء واعتبرت عمره حوالى 3 الاف عام 
للاسف مشكلتنا اننا لم نقرا ولا تعتبر الكلام موجه لك وحدك بل لنا جميعا فمنا من قرا واكتفى وهذا خطا ومنا من قرا فى مجاله فقط ومنا من لم يقرا ابدا 
والانواع الثلاثة على خطا بين

----------


## تختخ

اخر حاجة فى كتب للدكتور عبد الحليم نور الدين رئيس هيئة الاثار سابقا و استاذ بجامعة القاهرة ان هناك وثائق تثبت ان ارم فى شبة الجزيرة العربية

----------


## حلم السنين

> قريته ياباشا من فترة طويلة 
> وللاسف انا مش فاضى انى اقرا الكتاب بالتفصيل تانى للانى مشغول 
> لكن اهم نقطة عاوزك تتاكد منها واستطيع ان اثبتهالك ان الحضارة المصرية لم تبنى بالجسد بل بالعقل وانه لايلزم ان تكون قويا لكى تبنى مبانى شاهقة والدكتور سيد قال النقطة دى لكن فى شكل اخر عندما رد عليه بضخامة مبانى الحضارات القديمة
> والنقطة دى انا قلتهالك فوق انى اقدر انزل واخليك تعملها برضك تمثال وزنه 8 طن فى عمق 10 متر تحت الارض باداة بسيطة 
> وان الاثار عمرها 70الف سنة هذا غير حقيقى على الاطلاق وده ثابت من القياسات العلمية التى اجريت على الاهرامات اضخم واعظم بناء واعتبرت عمره حوالى 3 الاف عام 
> للاسف مشكلتنا اننا لم نقرا ولا تعتبر الكلام موجه لك وحدك بل لنا جميعا فمنا من قرا واكتفى وهذا خطا ومنا من قرا فى مجاله فقط ومنا من لم يقرا ابدا 
> والانواع الثلاثة على خطا بين

 طب وايه رأيك في فريق البحث الياباني اللي حاول يبني زي الاهرامات ولما جه وشافها عالطبيعة انسجب لما طلبوا منهم يبنوا بأحجار في حجم الاحجار اللي مبني منها الاهرامات 
وكمان ينقلوها من نفس المسافة 
؟؟؟؟؟؟
هتقول ايه في دي كمان لما تعرف ان اليابان بالتكنولوجيا الحديثة مش عارفين 
يبنوا الهرم 
وكانوا عايزين يبنوا هرم كبير ولكن بطوب صغير زي هرم سقارة المبني بطوب صغير عامل زي الطوب الاحمر بتاعنا 
وطبعا ده اسهل من ان يحتاج كام عامل يبنوه ....
ولكن الصعوبة اللي واجهوها انهم مضطرين يبنوا بطوب حجم الواحدة فيهم عالاقل 8 متر *10 متر 
ودي واحدة من احجام الحجارة اللي اتبنى بيها الهرم ....
ولا إيه رأيك ؟؟؟؟
بدل ما تقول انك تقدر تبني تمثال طولة 8 متر
قولي ازاي النهاردة بالتكنولوجيا الحديثة نقدر نبني هرم واحد او ننقل صخرة واحد من الصخور اللي اتبنى بيها الهرم الاكبر يا أخ تختخ
....
تقريبا ان حطيتك في متاهة صعبة اوي ....
اي خدمة ....
جاوب

----------


## تختخ

> طب وايه رأيك في فريق البحث الياباني اللي حاول يبني زي الاهرامات ولما جه وشافها عالطبيعة انسجب لما طلبوا منهم يبنوا بأحجار في حجم الاحجار اللي مبني منها الاهرامات 
> وكمان ينقلوها من نفس المسافة 
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هتقول ايه في دي كمان لما تعرف ان اليابان بالتكنولوجيا الحديثة مش عارفين 
> يبنوا الهرم 
> وكانوا عايزين يبنوا هرم كبير ولكن بطوب صغير زي هرم سقارة المبني بطوب صغير عامل زي الطوب الاحمر بتاعنا 
> وطبعا ده اسهل من ان يحتاج كام عامل يبنوه ....
> ولكن الصعوبة اللي واجهوها انهم مضطرين يبنوا بطوب حجم الواحدة فيهم عالاقل 8 متر *10 متر 
> ودي واحدة من احجام الحجارة اللي اتبنى بيها الهرم ....
> ...

  اوى اوى ياباشا اجاوب 
انت ليه مستكتر على المصريين انهم يبقوا اذكى من اليابانيين 
اليابانيين وصلوا للمنهج العلمى للتفكير هنقول مع الحضارة الاوربية فى القرن 17 المصريين وصلوا للمنهج العلمى فى البحث والتفكير سنة 4000 قبل الميلاد
حاجة تانية انت بتضرب المثل ده عشان تحاول تبين ان اليابنانيين بكل التكنولوجيا فشلوا فى بناء الهرم العظيم يبقى المصريين معرفوش يبنوه 
ايضا انت لو جيبت اليابانيين عشان يحنطوا جثة مش محتاجة اى تكنولوجيا هيفشلوا برضك 
ليه انت مش عاوز تصدق ان المصريين القدماء كان عندهم من العلم الرهيب وكان فيه ناس كده زمان
وعشان ارد عليك برضك وبقاش قلت كلام مرسل 
احد العلماء استعان باحد اصدقائه اليابانيين مؤخرا عشان يثبت فكرة فى دماغى بعد ان وجدوا شىء يشبة المركب الصغير فى الاثار قريبه من الهرم 
والشىء ده كان بيتركب على جوانب الحجر بحيث ان الحجر تتحول لعجلة وقال لو المصريين بنوا الهرم هيبقوا محتاجين يطلعوا حجر كل دقيقة ونصف من اسفل الهرم لقمته  ولما جرب لقى كده بالفعل 
رديت عليك اهو باليابانيين عشان متزعلش 
حاجة اخيرة الكتاب ده كتب قبل اكتشاف مقابر العمال ومدينة العمال بجوار الهرم حيث وجدوا العديد من الجثث من ناس فى حجمنا والمعلوم ان قوم عاد ضخام الجثة  ولما ارادو يعرفو سبب الوفاة وجدوة بسب وقوع حجر كبير عليهم وكمان وجد كسور فى عظام العمال

----------


## حلم السنين

والله انت كلامك دخل في غير المنطقية 
ويكفي ان اقول لك ان قدماء المصرين والفراعنة كانوا بيموتوا بأمراض بسيطة جدا 
ولم يكن عندهم ابسط انواع المعرفة بالعلاج للبرد والسعال 
فكيف اخترعوا التحنيط ...
واليوم لم يصلوا بعد الا الى 300 سنة تحنيط فقط 
ولو كان الفراعنة اخترعوا التحنيط كانوا هيكتبوا عنه زي ما كتبوا عن الاكل والشرب والخلاء وكتبوا عن الطيور وكتبوا عن كل حاجة 
ليه بقى مكتبوش طريقة بناء الهرم وطريقة التحنيط ...
وبعدين انت لم تجاوب على سؤالي يا اخ تختخ وهو
ان تبني هرما كالهرم الاصغر 
وبأحجار بحجم الحجارة المستخدمة في بناؤه 
ولو كان بناء الهرم سهلا لما كان هو اكبر عجيبة من عجائب الدنيا السبعة 
ولكانت كل دولة تبني كل يومين واحد في منطقة عشان السياح             
ارجوا ان نرى احدا اليوم يستطيع بناء مثل هذه المسلة             
واخيرا اطلب منك ان تقرأ البحث بدلا من ان تناقشي في اشياء بسيطة والرد عليها موجود في البحث لديك  http://www.msatta.com/Aad.html

----------


## تختخ

> والله انت كلامك دخل في غير المنطقية 
> ويكفي ان اقول لك ان قدماء المصرين والفراعنة كانوا بيموتوا بأمراض بسيطة جدا 
> ولم يكن عندهم ابسط انواع المعرفة بالعلاج للبرد والسعال 
> فكيف اخترعوا التحنيط ...
> واليوم لم يصلوا بعد الا الى 300 سنة تحنيط فقط 
> ولو كان الفراعنة اخترعوا التحنيط كانوا هيكتبوا عنه زي ما كتبوا عن الاكل والشرب والخلاء وكتبوا عن الطيور وكتبوا عن كل حاجة 
> ليه بقى مكتبوش طريقة بناء الهرم وطريقة التحنيط ...
> وبعدين انت لم تجاوب على سؤالي يا اخ تختخ وهو
> ان تبني هرما كالهرم الاصغر 
> ...

 مش عارف ازاى كلامى دخل فى غير المنطقية انا رديت عليك بكلام موثق مش كلام وخلاص لكن واضح انك وصفته بعدم المنطقية للاسباب اللى تحت 
ويكفي ان اقول لك ان قدماء المصرين والفراعنة كانوا بيموتوا بأمراض بسيطة  جدا 
ولم يكن عندهم ابسط انواع المعرفة بالعلاج للبرد والسعال  
النقطة دى مش عارف انت جيبتها منين 
يعنى مين قالك عليها للان واحد فى الاثار اللى قالك عليها ده لازم يتعلق فى ميدان عام
دولت عملوا عملية تربنه سنة 2500 قبل الميلاد
تقولى بيموتوا بامراض بسيطة جدا واكتشفوا البلهارسيا وكانوا بيسموها هود
وكمان صور المعابد بيعملوا تشريح معين وفيه طبيب علق على الصرة وقال ان مسكة المشرط وتصميمه بتناسب مع الوضع التشريحى للانسان  
اتفضل الموضوع ده *لطب فى مصر*  *الطب قد بدأ فى مصر   القديمة  فى أول أمره عملياً عن طريق التجارب   التى  أقتضها ضرورات الحياة اليومية ،   وكان  يضاف إلى حصيلة هذه التجارب ما تثبت فائدته ويستغنى به عما يلحق الضرر،  وكان هناك اعتقاد بوجود أرواح خبيثة تتسبب فى وجود الأمراض ، ولهذا كان  الطب فى أول أمره متصلاً بالدين ومتمشياً مع السحر ، وكان معظم الأطباء من  الكهنة . وكان الطبيب فى الغالب يباشر أعماله الطبية بجانب بعض الأدعية  والرقى لحماية المريض من الأوراح الخبيثة . ويمكن أن تعد نوعاً من الأنواع  الإيحاء بالشفاء ، إذ تؤكد النصوص المصرية أن لبعض الآلهة تأثيراً على  أعضاء الجسم ، ونجد أن " رع" إلة الشمس على سبيل المثال ، قد أتخذ الوجه  مكاناً له ، واحتلت " حتحور " إلهة الحب العينيين ، واستقرت تحوت إلة العلم  فى باقى أعضاء الجسم* * . *  * وقد      أتت هذه الفكرة من الأساطير الدينية ، وهكذا أصبح الآلة الذى يتغلب على  الثعبان خير له ، والآله الذى يتغذى على لدغ العقب يصبح خير دواء له وهكذا*  *.*  * وتحتفظ     المتاحف العالمية فى كل من  باريس وليدن ولندن وبرلين وتورين ببعض البرديات الطبية التى ألقت الضوء على  الطب عن قدماء المصريين القدماء . وقد أخذت هذه البرديات إسمها من أسماء  الذين حصلوا عليها أو الأماكن التى وجدت بها . ومن أشهر هذه البرديات بردية  " ايبرس" وهى أشهرها وأطولها حيث يصل طولها إلى أكثرا من 20 متراً وتوجد  بمتحف ليزبج منذ عام 1873 وترجع إلى 1600ق . م*  * . *  * وتحوى على 87 حالة طبية     ووصفات طبية وتتحدث عن أمراض العيون  والجلد والمعدة والقلب والشرايين والمثانة والنساء . وأيضا هناك بردية  ًأدوين سميتً بمتحف الجمعية التاريخية بنيويورك وتناقش العمليات الجراحية  واصابات الجروح لإجزاء الجسم المختلفة وتحوى 48 حالة تبدأ باسم الإصابة ثم  وصف الأعراض ثم العلاج ثم يبدى الطبيب رأيه وطريقة العلاج .  وهناك  الكثير من البرديات الطبية ترجع إلى عصور فرعونية مختلفة*  *  . *  * وكانت هناك مدارس طبية     متخصصة ملحقه  بالمعابد الكبرى هذا غير الأطباء الموجودين فى كل المدن الأخرى ، بل وفى  القرى وكان من أشهر أطباء مصر القديمة والذى كان يطلق عليه " سونو" بمعنى  طبيب هو " إيم حتب " طبيب ومهندس الملك زوسر أول ملوك الدولة القديمة  الأسرة الثالثة حوالى 2700 ق . م . والذى إله كإله الطب اليونانى . وهناك  الطبيب " إيرى " من الدولة القديمة وهو متخصص فى أمراض العيون . وكان هناك  أطباء " ممارس عام " لكل الفئات وهناك أطباء الجيش وأطباء القصور الملكية*  * .*  * وقد قسم الأطباء إلى     تخصصات مختلفة  فهناك أطباء العيون وأطباء الأسنان والجراحة والأطباء الصيادلة إلى جانب  الأطباء المحنطين للمومياوات . وقد لقد لعبت الآلهة دوراً كبيراً هاماً فى  الطب ، فهناك الإلهة " إيزيس" ربة الشفاء التى أشفت ابنها " حورس" من كل  جراحة بعد قتاله مع عمه " ست " قاتل أبية كما ورد فى اسطورة " إيزيس  وأوزويس" وكانت مهتمة بالسحر وهى التى أشفت الآلة "رع " من صداع رأسه .  وهناك الإلهة " سخمت" ربة الجراحة وحامية الجراحين . وهناك " خنوم " الإلة  الخالق الحامى للحوامل والمختص بشئون الولادة . وهناك " أنوبيس " رب  التحنيط والعقاقير الطبية ثم الإله " تحوت " إله العلم والحكمة ، ونسب إليه  اليونانية إختراع الصيادلة والطب*  * . *  *  وكان     العلاج عند المصريين القدماء قسمين : علاج ما هو ظاهر وعلاج ما  هو باطن ويتمثل الأول فى العمليات الجراحية البسيطة والكسور ويتمثل الثانى  فى الأمراض الباطنة . ويتميز العلاج الأول بالخبرة والمهارة والملاحظة  الدقيقة لوظائفه الجسم وقد استخدم الجراحين المصريين آلات جراحية متنوعة من  مشارط وملاقط ومقصات ومساكات وأبر وردت على جدران المعابد فى كوم أمبو وفى  المقابر وعثر على العديد منها فى المقابر ومعروضة فى المتحف المصرى .  ووردت على جدران المقابر بعض حالات الكسور والرمد وإعادة الكوع المخلوع  وغيرها من العمليات البسيطة . أما النوع الثانى فيعتمد على الأدوية  والعقاقير والسحر ، الذى إعتبر نوعاً من أنواع العلاج النفسى لإتمام الشفاء  ."*     طب عند القدماء المصريين 
كان الطب عند القدماء المصريين متقدماً جداً مثله مثل ماحققوه من تقدم فى  جميع المجالات
وقد سجل القدماء المصريين هذا التقدم على جدران المعابد وفى أوراق البردى  اولاً : البرديات الطبية : بردية إدوين سميث Edwin Smith Papyrus        بردية إدوين سميث 
تعد البردية المسماه إدوين سميث من أشهر أوراق البردى الطبية وتعود الى عام  1600 قبل الميلاد وتعنى بردية إدوين سميث والتى طولها 5 أمتر تعنى أساساً  بالجراحة
وتصف هذه البردية 48 حالة جراحية مثل جروح الرأس والرقبة والأكتاف والصدر  والثدى ولسوء الحظ لم يعثر على بقية البردية التى تصف باقى الجسم
وتسرد البردية الأعراض لكل لكل من هذه الحالات والوصفات الخاصة لعلاجها  وتصف أيضاً حالات الكسور المختلفة والمتعددة والتى تحدث أثناء بناء  الأهرامات 
وقد أشترى تاجر الأنتيكات الأمريكى أدوين سميث هذه البردية من مصطفى آغا  عام 1862 وبعد وفاته أهدت إبنته هذه البردية الى جمعية التاريخ بنيويورك  وفى عام 1930 قام جيمس هنرى برستد مدير المعهد الشرقى بجامعة شيكاغو بترجمة  هذه البردية وهذه البردية موجودة الآن ضمن مقتنيات أكادمية العلوم  بنيويورك   بردية إيبرس Ebers Papyrus 
البردية المسماه ايبرس تعد من أقدم أوراق البردى الطبية التى عثر عليها على  الإطلاق حتى الآن حيث تعود الى عام 3000 قبل الميلاد من عهد الملك دن من  الأسرة المالكة الأولىبردية إيبرس عبارة لفافة ضخمة من ورق البردى طولها 20  متراً وعرضها 30 سنتيمتراً وهى تعتبر مرجعاً للأمراض الباطنية وكذلك أمراض  العيون والجلد والأطراف والنساء وبعض الجراحة كما تتضمن أيضاً بعض  المصطلحات الخاصة بالتشريح والفسيولوجى ولعلاج هذه الأمراض توجد 877 وصفة  طبية و400 دواء 
وهذه البردية أشتراها فى البداية إدوين سميث عام 1862 ثم إشتراها من عالم  المصريات جورج إيبرس والذى سميت البردية بإسمه وفى عام 1875 نشر إيبرس  ترجمة لهذه البردية  بردية كاهون  Kahun Papyrus  
أما بردية كاهون لأمراض النساء فيعود تاريخها الى عام 1825 قبل الميلاد  أثناء حكم الملك أمنمحات الثالث وتصف طرق تشخيص الحمل ونوع الجنين وآلام  الأسنان أثناء الحمل وأمراض النساء والمراهم والأدوية المستحضرات المهبلية  ثانياً : جدران المعابد 
وهذه بعض الآلات الجراحية التى وجدت صورتها منحوتة على جدران معبد كوم أمبو  بجنوب مصر

----------


## تختخ

هرد على الباقى بكرة

----------


## حلم السنين

مش محتاج ترد ...
ان كبرت دماغي من الموضوع اصلا ....
لأنك جايب برديات باللغة الهيروغليفية واللي مترجمينها مش عرب ولا مصريين وانما اللي مترجم اكثر البرديات هم الاجانب 
وكل حاجة يكتشفوها تكون في غير صالحهم يرجعوا بعدها بفترة يقولوا انها غلطة ومش صح وكله في الكذب والخداع 
ياريت متتعبش نفسك عشان انا مش عالم اثار عشان ارد عليك...
روح رد على العالم اللي كتب البحث يا اخ تختخ ورد على الدكتور سيد جمعة كمان
وبعدها قوالي عملت ايه 
والايميل الخاص ب الباحث اللي كتب البحث هو ده [email protected]

----------


## 2009

بغض النظر من بنى الاهرامات  
لدينا اهرام المايا ومعابدها ايضا تحفه معماريه وايضا كانوا يستخدمون مبناه لمراقبت النجوم  
وايضا سور الصين العظيم وغيرهم ----- لا تحتاج الي اجسام كبيره  
وهناك افكار يهوديه تحاول ان تنسب بناء الاهرام الي مخلوقات جائت من الفضاء الخارجي 
وذلك بحجة ان الذي يستطيع ان يبني الاهرام بهذي الدقه يجب ان يكون ملمنا بالرياضيات وقيمة ط=3.14 
والمقصود من كل هذا ---هو تهميش المصريين وحضارتهم

----------


## ابو منيف

> بارك الله فيك

 الله يجزاك كل خير 00000  :Eh S(7):

----------


## حلم السنين

> بغض النظر من بنى الاهرامات  
> لدينا اهرام المايا ومعابدها ايضا تحفه معماريه وايضا كانوا يستخدمون مبناه لمراقبت النجوم  
> وايضا سور الصين العظيم وغيرهم ----- لا تحتاج الي اجسام كبيره  
> وهناك افكار يهوديه تحاول ان تنسب بناء الاهرام الي مخلوقات جائت من الفضاء الخارجي 
> وذلك بحجة ان الذي يستطيع ان يبني الاهرام بهذي الدقه يجب ان يكون ملمنا بالرياضيات وقيمة ط=3.14 
> والمقصود من كل هذا ---هو تهميش المصريين وحضارتهم

 كل ما تتحدث عنه خارج نقطة البحث في الموضوع هنا
لأن العجائب التي تحدث عنها مكونه من طوب صغير الحجم كالطوب الاحمر
ولا يحتاج لخوارق لصناعته او لقوة غير طبيعية ...
اما الاهرامات فهي مبنية من صخور ضخمة لا يستطيع التعامل معها ال من كان في حجمها

----------


## فادي1

> بغض النظر من بنى الاهرامات  
> لدينا اهرام المايا ومعابدها ايضا تحفه معماريه وايضا كانوا يستخدمون مبناه لمراقبت النجوم  
> وايضا سور الصين العظيم وغيرهم ----- لا تحتاج الي اجسام كبيره  
> وهناك افكار يهوديه تحاول ان تنسب بناء الاهرام الي مخلوقات جائت من الفضاء الخارجي 
> وذلك بحجة ان الذي يستطيع ان يبني الاهرام بهذي الدقه يجب ان يكون ملمنا بالرياضيات وقيمة ط=3.14 
> والمقصود من كل هذا ---هو تهميش المصريين وحضارتهم

 لا يا اخي ليس تهميش المصريين فهم لا يحسبون حساب احد,,,,و الجواب على المقصود من كل هذا,,,,هو ان معلومة قوم عاد قد ذكرت في القران الكريم فقط والباقي تستطيع ان تفهمه من بين السطور بعد قراءة هذا البحث القيم,,,

----------


## ابو منيف

ارجو ان يستفيد الاخوه من الحوارات والمداخلات
والزخم الكبير من المعلومات القيمه عن حضاراتنا التي وللاسف لانعلم منها الا اسمها 0000

----------


## حلم السنين

> لا يا اخي ليس تهميش المصريين فهم لا يحسبون حساب احد,,,,و الجواب على المقصود من كل هذا,,,,هو ان معلومة قوم عاد قد ذكرت في القران الكريم فقط والباقي تستطيع ان تفهمه من بين السطور بعد قراءة هذا البحث القيم,,,

 والله جزاك الله خير  
لأنه للأسف يأتي الكثير من الناس 
وهو لم يقرأ ولم يفكر حتى ان يقرأ 
ويعطي رأيه فيما لا يعلم او انه قد يكون تخصصا لا يعلم عنه شيء
((( للأسف )))
ناس عايشة بطريقة همجية
يتكلموا في كل المجالات وكأنهم يعرفون فيها جميعا ....
وكل كلامهم عام جدا ولا يوجد عندهم تخصص
بل انه ممكن يتكلم في الدين وفي مسألة فقهية معقدة وهو لا يعرف معنى الشهادتين او لا يحسن الوضوء
وان استدل بحديث او اية تجده يستدل بها في غير موضعها
____________
للاسف الجميع يتسرع في اعطاء قرارات قبل ان يتعلم ويقرأ
لو كل واحد اعترض على كلامي هنا ارهق نفسه بقراءة البحث الذي كتبه عالم متخصص في هذا المجال
بدلا من ان يتدخل في مجال لا يفقه فيه شيئا وينقل وخلاص بدون ان يفهم ...
_______________________
اللهم ارنا الحق حقا وارزقنا اتباعه 
وارنا الباطل باطلا وارزقنا اجتنابه

----------


## ابو منيف

> ماشاءالله لاقوة الا بالله

 بارك الله فيك 0000

----------

